# ferret hormone injection and spaying



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

helloo there!

ive 2 jills that are in season. im not intending to breed them as i wouldnt have the time for 2 litters of ferrets...and id find it hard giving the little cuties up! lol

we had made an apointment for our ferrets to have the hormone injection and then spayed a few weeks after. the other day we were told that the vets prices had changed since we made the apointment and to our disbelief they want over £250 now!!

so, as we cannot afford that price at the moment, we may just get the injections done for now. has anyone on here had their jills done with the hormone injection? how effective is it? the vets are charging £30 per ml they have to inject. thats crazy prices!

also, if anyone knows of any cheaper vets in the surrounding derby/notts areas, please, let me know.

also, our ferrets have lost a massive amount of weight this past month! were trying everything to get them to their plump selfs again but its not working! any tips??

i look forward to a reply, Amy.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

DementisMulier said:


> helloo there!
> 
> ive 2 jills that are in season. im not intending to breed them as i wouldnt have the time for 2 litters of ferrets...and id find it hard giving the little cuties up! lol
> 
> ...


*ReptiLover *


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

*HOW MUCH!?!?!?
*Christ! £27odd to be spayed down in Wales! Thats bloomin nutty! If I were you I'd go through the yellow pages and try every vets in the area for a quote : victory:


In regards to losing weight...what are being fed? I was feeding mine chicken and biscuits for ages then they suddenly lost weight, I changed the chicken to leftovers I get from the butcher and now theyre fat :lol2: Cheaper too! : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aren't ferrets similar to cats in that they don't ovulate unless they're mated, so they just remain in season until they are mated?? I've never kept ferrets, but I've bred cats for years and I'm sure that I've read somewhere that ferrets are similar in their ovulation to cats.

If so, then that's probably the reason why you can't get weight on your girls, because they are having continuous seasons and that debilitates them. It's certainly the case with cats that entire females struggle to keep weight on as seasons cause them to lose weight. 

I'm sure I've also read somewhere that it can affect their bone marrow and cause anaemia. There's also a high bacterial risk and I'm assuming like cats that they can develop a pyo from being in continuous season?

If I were you I'd get the money together and get them spayed as quickly as possible, before they develop any serious problems.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It cost me £30 to get my boys done and £70 to have my female done by a ferret specialist. I'd go elsewhere that price is horrific!!

Marina


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

ooo thankyou!!!

there on james wellbylove kibble plus kitten meat. they have chicken alot and mince. (i always put some aside for them when im making dinner) they also have ferretone and lots of treats.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

feorag said:


> Aren't ferrets similar to cats in that they don't ovulate unless they're mated, so they just remain in season until they are mated?? I've never kept ferrets, but I've bred cats for years and I'm sure that I've read somewhere that ferrets are similar in their ovulation to cats.
> 
> If so, then that's probably the reason why you can't get weight on your girls, because they are having continuous seasons and that debilitates them. I'm sure I've also read somewhere that it can affect their bone marrow and cause anaemia. There's also a high bacterial risk and I'm assuming like cats that they can develop a pyo from being in continuous season?
> 
> If I were you I'd get the money together and get them spayed as quickly as possible, before they develop any serious problems.


Yep thats right. and if they arent mated then they can die  

To the OP, have you considered borrowing a neutered hob to take them out of season while you get the money together? I was told this works before I got them, but was talking to somewone the other week who said it doesnt. Can anyone shed any light?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> ooo thankyou!!!
> 
> there on james wellbylove kibble plus kitten meat. they have chicken alot and mince. (i always put some aside for them when im making dinner) they also have ferretone and lots of treats.


If you go to your local butcher and ask about scraps for pets, most do them and theyve done wonders for my ferts. And at only 30p a bag :mf_dribble:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> If you go to your local butcher and ask about scraps for pets, most do them and theyve done wonders for my ferts. And at only 30p a bag :mf_dribble:


WOW.. how much meat do you get.. you know incase i get peckish around the week :lol2:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

there isnt any butchers around here.  theyve all been closed down due to big supermarkets.

we was considering getting a neutered male but ive been told having a phantom pregnancy is very dangerous for them.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> WOW.. how much meat do you get.. you know incase i get peckish around the week :lol2:


 A sandwich bag full 
Not sure it'd be good for human consumption...unless of course youre peckish for fat, liver, heart and guts :lol2: Hang on ill take a pic


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> A sandwich bag full
> Not sure it'd be good for human consumption...unless of course youre peckish for fat, liver, heart and guts :lol2: Hang on ill take a pic


 
Hmmmm yum Yum :mf_dribble:

Looking forward to this delicious looking picture :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

YUMMEH! :mf_dribble:

Hoooowever, they also do crocodile, kangaroo, ostrich.......:mf_dribble:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> YUMMEH! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Hoooowever, they also do crocodile, kangaroo, ostrich.......:mf_dribble:


Ooh i dont mind the odd kangaroo testicle.. Hmmm

:no1:

Thanks for pictures.. i know what to expect when i ask our local butchers now.. I think ill keep it for pet purposes only :whistling2:

Reptilover :2thumb:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

the ferrets will have just lost their winter fat its normal dont owrry bout it. and 250 seems very expensive. You be looking at in between 30 - 90 quid at max.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

the £250 is for both ferrets to have injection, checkup, spaying then another checkup.

but thats just a rough guide as its £30 pr ml of the injection (dependant on their weight) so it mainly depends on that.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

The delvosterone is quite pricey - BUT it's 0.5ml regardless of weight, so there's one thing for you. And £250???????????? I work in the wrong blooming practice! Where I work I reckon that would be in the region of £130-140, for both ferrets to be spayed and jill jabbed.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

> Aren't ferrets similar to cats in that they don't ovulate unless they're mated, so they just remain in season until they are mated?? I've never kept ferrets, but I've bred cats for years and I'm sure that I've read somewhere that ferrets are similar in their ovulation to cats.


Yeah - that's why spaying is the best option, because once spayed you'll never have to worry about seasons again and the injections aren't 100% effective (although they work most of the time). Also once bought out of season with the injection they can sometimes go back into season the same year, so could need 2 injections or so for one year.

Hobs get biggest but both hobs and Jills generally look bigger in the winter months, when they have built up winter fat and got a winter coat.

If a Jill is left in season they will develop aplastic anemia.

I also mainly feed mine on a meat based diet as opposed to biscuits, but they do have ferret biscuits available most of the time too, which will have the correct amount of vitamins & minerals in. Mine used to love Ferretone but it's really hard to get hold of now!


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/?_nkw=...ksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=bertone&_osacat=0
: victory:

ive found 2vets a few towns away but ive had treatment with them for my rabbit. and ive gotta say, they arnt that good so im unsure.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well the problem is that not every vet can excel with every animal, sadly and who can blame them? There are cheaper vets near to me, but they have a reputation for not being quite so good with small animals as they are with larger farm animals and I've heard alarming stories, so I wouldn't use them. However, I would like to bet you that there are people out there with small animals who would swear by them! It's all based on personal experiences and everyone's is different, because every animal is different.

Is there no-one on here in the Derby area who has a vet they trust who doesn't overcharge?? Surely there must be?

Why don't you ring up the other vets and ask what experience have with neutering ferrets? I've just bought 2 rats and I rang my vet, who I'm more than happy with about my cats to ask if he's neutered many rats - he hasn't - he's neutered other small animals, but not rats - so if mine need neutering, I will probably go elsewhere to a vet who has neutered a lot.

But I understand your concerns about finding that kind of money!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

DementisMulier said:


> the £250 is for both ferrets to have injection, checkup, spaying then another checkup.
> 
> but thats just a rough guide as its £30 pr ml of the injection (dependant on their weight) so it mainly depends on that.


It doesnt matter consultations are only about £20 max your after consult will be included in the op price!
So they are charging you nigh on £140 for two injections.

Marina


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

i dont think the vets even know what there doing. it took 4 days to get prices off them in the first place!
the reception woman was proper thick and got prices for a bitch at first! deerrrrr since when has a jill been a dog?!!

its really frustrating!!! :bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> It doesnt matter consultations are only about £20 max your after consult will be included in the op price!
> So they are charging you nigh on £140 for two injections.
> 
> Marina


You must have a cheap vet - not many (if any) vet up here in Northumberland and Tyne & Wear that charge £20 max for a consultation! Most of them are nearer £30 now!

However, I totally agree that post-op check-ups are included in the operation price.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shame your not closer, we have a great vet around here, spaying is about £70 e/ and the jill jab is £15 e/. 

You CAN have them spayed with out having the jill jab first, aswell. There is just more risk in it : victory:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

what is the risk when there spayed in season?

im working out next months budget and hopefully, we can get them done on wednesday 8th april. all dependant on the price ofcourse.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

ive just phoned scarsdale vets in derby and they have a ferret specialist whos not in until tuesday. but the lady on the phone said its most likely that they will be given the injection then sent home for 2wks to fatten up and then spayed. they sounded like they know what there doing!

going to phone jamieson vets in ilkeston too.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Spaying them in heat generally makes them bleed heavier/quicker.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Yep thats right. and if they arent mated then they can die
> 
> To the OP, *have you considered borrowing a neutered hob to take them out of season while you get the money together*? I was told this works before I got them, but was talking to somewone the other week who said it doesnt. Can anyone shed any light?


It won't work with a neutered hob because they don't have the hormones they need to mate with a female so would just look on her as more of a friend! It would work with a vasectomised (sp?) hob though, who would still mate, because they still have the relevent hormones, but not be able to produce any little ferrety sperms.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Spaying them in heat generally makes them bleed heavier/quicker.



Thats exactly why, because there is more blood flow to the horns (not called uterus)

Marina


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> It won't work with a neutered hob because they don't have the hormones they need to mate with a female so would just look on her as more of a friend! It would work with a vasectomised (sp?) hob though, who would still mate, because they still have the relevent hormones, but not be able to produce any little ferrety sperms.



Thank yooooooooou :no1:


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

we have just had out girl done monday actually and it was only £40 including antibiotics and pain killer injections £250 is bloody mental !!!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes you would need a vasectomised hob to bring them out of season.
If you were to approach a ferret rescue they may let you use their vasectomised hob, some will some won't, that would bring them out of season then you take them for their spey after about 2 weeks.
You would have to be careful of STD's though as the hobs would be being used on rescue Jills.
I used to have my vas hobs on AB's for 5 days a month to overcome the threat of STD's.

Ask the vet to spey 'as a cat' this is safer than speying as if a dog.
They use a different aenesthetic, or they used to do when I had my rescue going, it may have changed now though.

Again as for prices that is ridiculous.
I must say though Northumberland is one of the most expensive places I've found, especially for ferret care, I once asked for a quote for a ferret vasectomy in Hexham and was quoted £180. This was around 2000. I got my boy done for £65 in Durham.
I'd gone to Hexham as I'd been told he was experienced in ferrets. Well for that price he needed to gold plate the damn thing.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Was that Orchard Vets or Hadrian, I wonder.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

feorag said:


> Was that Orchard Vets or Hadrian, I wonder.


I can't remember it was the one at the end of the high street, near the little roundabout, where the TaTa garage used to be that is/was set back a tad. I think there's a church nearby as well.
God it was years ago now. I was up there the other month and they were still there though.
I never went back anyway and my 'Dave' was fine being operated on by a 'normal' vet. He lived a very happy life thinking he was making lots of baby ferrets!!!!!!
He was 3 when he was 'done' and did his job for me for another 5 years and then went to another rescue when I had to start work again. He died about 18 months ago unfortunately.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That sounds like Orchard Vets - he's a lovely bloke who started that up in the late-1990's I think it was, but he is a bit pricey.

Hadrian Vets is down the back lane nearly opposite there (behind the car park) - they were much cheaper - I used them for years even though they're 30 miles away from me, but stopped when the vet I liked and always saw left.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes I had travelled from Stanhope as i'd heard he was good with small furries but I couldn't warrant paying more than twice the 'going rate' for the op whether he was an expert or not!!!!!
I had had a hob neutered there before and as you say they were very nice, knowledgeable people. I seem to recollect he said he didnt' agree with vasectomies so maybe he as trying to put me off!!!!!
Afterall if I was using a vas hob I didnt' need to spey the girls!!!!!


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

well i dnt know why i bloody bother! phoned 3 vets up today. 2 of them didnt have a clue what i was on about so couldnt help and the other said they dont stock the hormone injection so i would have to pay for the whole bottle!!! wtf!!!

just gonna wait for the specialist at scarsdale to get bk to me. id rather have someone who knows what there doing treating my ferrets!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a vets i use for the dogs and an exotics vet, both quote me around £150 for a spay, in the past i rang all vets in the area and only the exotics vets knew what they were talking about! I have a friend who work with a rescue and she recomended a vets she uses for rescue fuzzies, i have been to them in the past, they are 1 hour away, but only charge £50. So with me it comes down to the time and petrol cost of driving an hour each way and time killing while she is spayed.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

The problem is there are no legal reqiurements in place for veterinary costs.
They can charge anything they choose....some seem to just pick numbers out of the air at times and add a pound sign!!!!!!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I would be dubious about the injection anyway. I have heard negative things about it.

I was also told that if i wanted to give my female the injection when she was in season and being unsucessfully mauled by my male that it would cost a fair bit as they dont usually stock it.

Marina


----------

